

Beta testers wanted -- tarsnap encrypted backup service - cperciva
http://www.daemonology.net/blog/2008-05-06-tarsnap-beta-testing.html

======
jrockway
Interesting that this came up today; I finally finished getting real backups
going for my laptop's homedir.

Basically, I ended up using duplicity [1], which can back up to a mounted
filesystem, WebDAV, ftp, ssh, or S3. It handles encryption and incremental
backups, and compresses everything on the backup medium (in encrypted 5M
archives, with a seprate index file). This is why I used it; davfs2 is very
slow at creating files, and my homedir is mostly very small files. I intially
tried rdiff-backup, but it was just way too slow creating all those files.
Duplicity, however, is nice-n-fast; 1G of data compressed down to 85 5M files
and the initial backup only took a half an hour (plus an hour or so for davfs2
to sync the data up to the server; damn slow DSL...). The incremental backup
is also quick, usually only a few megs of data transfer and it takes about a
minute to run.

Anyway, I don't see much reason to pay someone else to do this for you. Get
duplicity, get an S3 account, and enjoy.

[1] <http://duplicity.nongnu.org/>

Now it's time to rsync up my music collection. I have 50G of storage to burn
through, and the 200M full backup of my homedir just isn't doing it :)

~~~
cperciva
Duplicity provides incremental backups; it doesn't provide snapshotted
backups. Snapshotted backups are the "best of both worlds" between full
backups and incremental backups -- you get the semantics of full backups (each
individual backup can be restored or deleted without touching the other
backups) along with the efficiency and performance of incremental backups (if
only a few files have changed since your last backup, taking a new backup is
very fast).

It may be that duplicity is adequate for your needs, but I did consider it
before I started writing tarsnap, and decided that duplicity wasn't good
enough for me.

~~~
quadhome
brackup?

~~~
cperciva
_brackup?_

I'm not sure exactly what you're asking here... but I'll try to answer some of
the questions which you might be trying to ask. :-)

Yes, I am aware of brackup. Yes, brackup appears to do snapshotted backups.
No, tarsnap is not brackup. Yes, there are some similarities in the
implementations. Yes, I believe that tarsnap is superior to brackup; there are
several reasons for this, including being better at recognizing unmodified
data within modified files. There are also several other points where I
believe that tarsnap is likely to be superior to brackup, but I haven't read
enough of the brackup code to be certain exactly how brackup does everything.

If that doesn't answer your question... could you elaborate a little bit about
what you'd like to know? (Maybe two words instead of one...)

------
spydez
I am /very/ interested, as I just searched for a good online backup system
that worked with linux and came up empty handed.

Sadly, 30 cents/gig every month quits being an awesome deal when you got
200ish gigs of stuff you want backed up.

~~~
cperciva
You don't have to back up all of your data -- many beta testers have said
things like "I have 400 MB of source code and documents which I'm going to
back up, and 5 GB of music which I might back up... and 100 GB of ripped DVDs
which I'm not going to bother with".

~~~
spydez
I realize that and I'm doing that, but I got more data than your example.
Mine's more along these lines:

    
    
          20 GB source and documents I want backed up.
         150 GB CDs ripped to mp3 and flac I want backed up.
        1000 GB ripped DVDs I'm not going to bother with.
    

Oh, and a few gigs of pictures. :/

Maybe I'm just a digital pack rat...

~~~
cperciva
How fast is your internet connection? 150 GB of music would take a month
uploading at 0.5 Mbps.

~~~
spydez
That's what rsync is for. ;) A month or so of uploading all day while I'm at
work, and then a few mins a day from then on to upload the deltas.

I guess this brings up a good point. Does tarsnap do incremental backups?

~~~
cperciva
You can do incremental backups using tarsnap if you really want, using the
--newer-mtime option (tarsnap can do anything that tar can do); but you don't
actually want that. Tarsnap automatically does snapshotted backups (I posted
some explanation of the difference a few minutes ago in
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=183213>) -- so all you need to do is tell
tarsnap that you want to create another backup archive, and it will magically
avoid storing multiple copies of the same data.

------
rufo
What happens if the backup service goes down? Does the client have a way to
recover backups from S3 directly (or from the data files I've pulled down from
S3)?

~~~
cperciva
If the backup service goes down, you can't get your backups. I have no
intention of the backup service ever going down; and the data which I have
stored on S3 is enough that I can bring a new server instance up even if I
lose everything else.

As long as S3 doesn't lose any data, your backups are safe.

------
patrickg-zill
Curious - would people pay $50 a month for 300GB of SSH-able space?

